# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  sư phụ chỉ giáo

## thanh0212

Em chào các anh.
em đang làm một cái máy hàn điểm .dùng mach3 để điều khiển 2 trục xy di chuyển và relay để điều khiển đầu hàn nâng lên hạ xuống (đóng ngắt van hơi).
đây là code của em .
g0x100y100
m3
m5
x120y70
m3 
m5
và em đang gặp vấn đề như sau : khi hoạt động bình thường thì không sao nhưng khi hơi yếu đầu hàn sẽ không kéo được lên hẳn nhưng bàn đã di chuyển đến điểm tiếp theo dẫn đến hỏng sản phẩm .có cách nào để khắc phục không ạ. có cách nào để thêm 1 điều kiện trước khi chạy mỗi dòng lệnh không ạ . mong anh giúp đỡ em . 
Cảm ơn các anh ạ !

----------


## anhcos

Bạn đặt lệnh g04 px trước khi hàn, nó sẽ chờ x giây rôì mới hàn.

----------

Echip, QuocLuong

----------


## thanh0212

> Bạn đặt lệnh g04 px trước khi hàn, nó sẽ chờ x giây rôì mới hàn.


có cách nào dùng 1 cảm biến . khi chạm cảm biến thì nó mới chạy dòng code tiếp theo không bác

----------


## CKD

Bạn tạo thêm lệnh M hoặc edit lại lệnh M3/5 để chờ tín hiệu bên ngoài. Chỉ khi có tín hiệu thì mới kết thúc lệnh và thực thi dòng lệnh kế tiếp.

----------

QuyND

----------


## thanh0212

> Bạn tạo thêm lệnh M hoặc edit lại lệnh M3/5 để chờ tín hiệu bên ngoài. Chỉ khi có tín hiệu thì mới kết thúc lệnh và thực thi dòng lệnh kế tiếp.


ok cảm ơn bác rất nhiều ạ . em mới lao vào cái này lên chưa biết gì .ngoài bắc hỏi mấy ông liền toàn biết nhưng không bảo .đến tận nơi các kiểu nhưng toàn giấu .bác nhiệt tình quá . một lần nữa cảm ơn bác

----------

bachcat

----------

